# Grub Tails



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sometimes nothing beats your standard grub tail jig. Catches most species and always fun to use. Back in the day I always used Mister Twister. As of late I haven't been too impressed. Seems like I get less action and really need some fast current to get the tail moving. The best grubs I have in my bag are nameless and were likely bought at random flea markets or trade shows and they seem to fish the best. I prefer smaller 2.5" to 3" grubs I can thread on a 1/8oz to 1/4oz jig for most river fishing around here.

I don't feel like investing in the tooling or materials to pour my own but wondering what's out there that people like - big box name brand or local - something that I can load up on for awhile.

Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you tried either Zoom or Venom grubs?
Venom on the smaller grubs. Zoom Fat Alberts on the larger.
Really like the action of both.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Have you tried either Zoom or Venom grubs?
> Venom on the smaller grubs. Zoom Fat Alberts on the larger.
> Really like the action of both.


I have some of the zoom 4” and I agree those are great for a larger bait profile. I will have to pick up some of the Venom on the next shopping spree. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

The Jann's Netcraft Dominator Swirl Tail Grubs are available in 2", 3", and 4", and are very popular year-round, both here in Ohio, and across the country. They have great action and are very affordable at $1.89-$3.65 a pack, with quantity discounts available for even bigger savings. You can check them out at the link here:

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/swirl-tail-grubs/

Tight Lines,

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

How could I have overlooked @Jann's Netcraft ?? Thank you!


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> How could I have overlooked @Jann's Netcraft ?? Thank you!


We are always here! Thank you for considering us! 

Good Fishin',

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Kalin's brand are my favorite. Their BLUEGILL color is a killer. The tails swim even as the jig is falling. They have a 5" option that is great for walleye and bass also. The 5" can be rigged Texas style and it won't make the whole package spin. They are very soft tails. Only complaint i have with them is that if the tails are bent when you store your bag of grubs, it will make a somewhat permanent fold in the tail and they do not spin right then.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> Kalin's brand are my favorite.


Adding it to the shopping list! Thanks Attica!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Berkeley power baits ribbon tail grubs have very good action. The tails are thin so doesn’t take much to get them moving. Plus they are scented.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Berkeley power baits ribbon tail grubs have very good action. The tails are thin so doesn’t take much to get them moving. Plus they are scented.


Thanks Mike - I've always been a fan of Berkely Powerbaits. Appreciate the option!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I buy most of my stuff fishanndsave.com. They have good prices and I use many of the salt water grubs. Have been using some plastic that are in the shape of squids. Lots of tentacles that undulate. Eyes love them,


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't tried the large grubs from Jann's yet but will definitely pick some up on my next trip up there. I have used 5" Kalin's in the past, but have to order them in. The Kalin's have a good action in both the 4" & 5" size. Proper storage like AtticaFish stated is important. I repack mine so they lay flat in a zip lock bag. I added a rectangular piece of thin plastic with rounded corners ino the storage bag to act as a stiffener. This was the clear stuff that that tools, toys, etc come in with the heat sealed edges. Mike


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For small like venom. The super swimmers can't be beat. 
My larger tails are kalins and zoom. But will be trying some of venoms bigger grubs. There local and I follow this guy on ig that catches everything that swims in the upper Niagra on venoms 1more,I'll tag you in one of his post. Venom is also a good ig follow.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Small = venom
Medium = berkley power grubs
Large = big joshy (I know not tech a curly tail, but over 3" this is all I throw)


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm definitely giving Venom a try. Back when I was targeting bass more I was using a lot of their products and they were great. Just never used their grub tails. I agree with you @Southernsaug - power grubs for mediums and I have plenty of Joshys for bigger bait profiles!


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I use power grubs almost religiously. I throw them off the rocks for bass or whatever else will bite. It’s always been my go to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

strongest plastic,check that out


Z-MAN TV - Videos From Z-Man Fishing Products


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have some from Janns. They work very well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TM-1 said:


> I have some from Janns. They work very well.


And guys...for those that may not know...or may have forgot...Jann's Netcraft is not only local to Ohio...has a very wide array of all needed quality fishing supplies/tackle/rod and lure making supplies at very reasonable prices...but has been a longtime sponsor and contributor to OGF that allows us all to enjoy this great site free of charge with no membership fees.
Thank You Jann's for everything you do!
How bout let's remember to support them when we can...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> strongest plastic,check that out
> 
> 
> Z-MAN TV - Videos From Z-Man Fishing Products


I love zman plastics. But I have a really hard time getting the swim baits to slide and sit right on a regular ball head. Gonna have to find some heads with no collar but rather a wire keeper.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

The Venom Grubs were redesigned a few yrs ago and work really well


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

When it comes to Saugeye it seems like any old grub will function, but for river smallies my money bait is a pumpkin green Yamamoto 4 or 5 in in Green Pumpkin, and they are pricey , and they fall apart FAST. but for my money it's the best grub out there color/movement wise for Smallies, and don't get me wrong, I have tried sturdier less expensive green pumpkin grubs, but the Yamamoto by far outshines them all.


----------



## diggerd (Jul 4, 2012)

Galida grubs. The best walleye and smalles all day long.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Govbarney said:


> When it comes to Saugeye it seems like any old grub will function, but for river smallies my money bait is a pumpkin green Yamamoto 4 or 5 in in Green Pumpkin, and they are pricey , and they fall apart FAST. but for my money it's the best grub out there color/movement wise for Smallies, and don't get me wrong, I have tried sturdier less expensive green pumpkin grubs, but the Yamamoto by far outshines them all.


The only Yamamoto bait I've ever bought are senkos. And they always catch fish. Don't know that I've ever seen their grub tails but I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

diggerd said:


> Galida grubs. The best walleye and smalles all day long.


I have some Galida grubs and have caught a few fish on them. Call me nuts but I feel like the tail is a little small for the body. Probably just the OCD in me but I agree they are nice baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> I have some Galida grubs and have caught a few fish on them. Call me nuts but I feel like the tail is a little small for the body. Probably just the OCD in me but I agree they are nice baits.


Isn't it funny the things we look at and see, and then think. Oh no I don't think I'd use that. I use to cut the feather tail off the rear hook of my xraps because it didn't look right to me. Or I use to use snaps for small swimbaits but tie direct when using twisters😂.... My buddy's favorite stick bait for saugeyes is the one smithwick color I've never bought.
Fishermen are weird...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Back in late 70s I hooked up with Lakeland Tackle in Florida. They made plastics to order bulk. They also where making baits for major manfs. They would make any color you wanted. They would also make them soft or hard as you want. I think I had to buy 35lb lots to get custom colors. Their in house stock colors they sold by 1000 in bags of 250. When you dump 35lbs of grubs out in a pile you would swear they were alive. I sold by weight too, 100 minimum. I don’t know if Lakeland is still in business. Many plastics companies went belly up in 90s. I use double tails that were a Net Craft exclusive. I have a 20mm Ammo can full of them in different sizes and colors that Net Craft never offered.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Isn't it funny the things we look at and see, and then think. Oh no I don't think I'd use that. I use to cut the feather tail off the rear hook of my xraps because it didn't look right to me. Or I use to use snaps for small swimbaits but tie direct when using twisters😂.... My buddy's favorite stick bait for saugeyes is the one smithwick color I've never bought.
> Fishermen are weird...


HA! That's funny and true to your word on fisherman. We are a different breed, that is for sure. I know guys who only rig the twister on so that it's opposite the hook shank curve, where I always have to follow the hook shank curve. Does it matter? Maybe...but I just do what works. So cut those feathers off buddy!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> .....I always have to follow the hook shank curve.....


No, no, NOOOOO!!!!!! They don't catch fish that way. Geesh. Has to go opposite the curve of the hook. Same as with any rubber worm.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> Back in late 70s I hooked up with Lakeland Tackle in Florida. They made plastics to order bulk. They also where making baits for major manfs. They would make any color you wanted. They would also make them soft or hard as you want. I think I had to buy 35lb lots to get custom colors. Their in house stock colors they sold by 1000 in bags of 250. When you dump 35lbs of grubs out in a pile you would swear they were alive. I sold by weight too, 100 minimum. I don’t know if Lakeland is still in business. Many plastics companies went belly up in 90s. I use double tails that were a Net Craft exclusive. I have a 20mm Ammo can full of them in different sizes and colors that Net Craft never offered.


That is a lot of grubs! That's pretty convenient to have the option on the firmness/softness on the bait. Your comment for some reason reminds me of when I was a kid I pestered my parents to send in an order form to bass pro shops for a "Bucket O Grubs". Just a bunch of random grubs, lizards, craws, creature style soft plastics that kept me plenty busy in the pond.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> No, no, NOOOOO!!!!!! They don't catch fish that way. Geesh. Has to go opposite the curve of the hook. Same as with any rubber worm.


Sorry Father for I have sinned!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lmao I go tail up when I'm not tipping minnows and tail down when I am tipping minnows... And I've never tipped a big Joshy or any other swim with a minnow just a tiny chunk of crawler or single waxie for sent.


----------

